# Como funciona este ecualizador?



## sprenc (Jun 14, 2010)

hola me intereso armar un ecualizador como este de la imagen que adjunte:








me podrian decir que pasa con cada elemento que funcion tiene y pues bueno en si cual es la tarea del amplificador operacional aqui que hace como es que se cortan las frecuencias 

bueno pues seria mi mejor bienvenida al foro gracias y hasta luego amigos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 14, 2010)

Eso no es un ecualizador propiamente dicho. Es un filtro pasabajo y su función de transferencia depende de los valores de RF y Ri.

Para saber que hace el AO y los componentes, vas a tener que buscar algun tutorial sobre filtros activos, por que es largo de explicar...


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 14, 2010)

Eso es un filtro Sallen Key pasa bajos de segundo orden. Por si solo no forma un ecualizador.

Por aquí tienes algo:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sallen–Key_topology


----------



## MR D (May 28, 2011)

Hola, de antemano gracias por leer esto. Veran, necesitaba hacer un ecualizador de 3 bandas para conectarlo a una bocina y a 3 adcs que mostraran el nivel de amplitud de cada banda, y encontre el diagrama que voy a anexar, pero quite la parte de el amplificador que veran en el diagrama porque ya tenia un amplificador, diferente al que esta ahi, ahora tengo que justificar el uso de este circuito y la verdad esque no comprendo como funciona.

Seran 3 filtros pasa banda, bajas, altas? no le entiendo. Me pregunto si alguien sabe como es que funciona, que formula se uso en su diseño o como puedo determinar las banas que usa. Yo digo que son altos, medios y bajos, pero no se que rango de frecuencia es cada uno de esos.


----------



## luis vera (May 29, 2011)

Mr D, revisa este post, se ajusta a lo que buscas:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-balanceado-control-tono-46412/#post395216, de ahí lo conectas al power.

Luis Vera


----------



## pandacba (May 29, 2011)

Error, al quita la parte del AO
Es un control de tono del tipo Baxandall *activo* de tres vias
El sistema trabaja en la realimentación del lazo en la entrada inversora, cuando los controles estan al medio si te vijas a la derecha y a la izquierda del cursor habra la mitad de la todalidad de la resistencia de cada lado, la ganancia en una configuración inversora biene dada por el cociente entre la resitencia del lazo entre la salida y la entrada inversora y la resistencia de entrada, al ser igual la ganancia es unidad por lo tanto ni atenua ni refuerza, lo que entra es igual a lo que sale

Cuando el cursor se desplaza hacia la salida la salia la reistencia a su derecha es menor que a la izquierda y el cociente de esos valore da menor que uno, por lo tanto atenua, cuando el cursor se dezplaza en sientido contrario, pasa lo inverso y el cociente es mayor que uno por lo tanto refuerza

Por lo tanto suprimir el AO, hace que el circuito que queda no sirva

Para entender bien lo que describi debes buscar *teoria de los amplificdores operacionales* por un lado y por el otro *controld de tonos activo baxandall con operacionales*


----------

